# Ecuador Vs Mexico



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

No. This is not a world cup question 

I would be interested to hear about life in Ecuador Verses Mexico - or even better Cuenca verses San Miguel de Allende would be perfect!! 

The usual topics interest me: safety, cost of living and climate.

Cheers!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

1happykamper said:


> No. This is not a world cup question
> 
> I would be interested to hear about life in Ecuador Verses Mexico - or even better Cuenca verses San Miguel de Allende would be perfect!!
> 
> ...


Unless there are forum members who have lived in both countries, let alone in the two cities you mention, it will be difficult for us to answer both sides of your question. In any event, you might also make this post at the new Ecuador Forum: Ecuador Expat Forum for Expats Living in Ecuador - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------

